# Bee Pollen for Diarrhea?



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Has anybody tried this? It was recommended to me by a number of people--and while I want to try anything, I am wary of this method. If anybody has any recommendations I would love to hear your response!Happy Easter!


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay,The reason I asked is because I was unsure. But since posting, I have been taking for six days (I started before the post) and I must say that the diarrhea has been under control. I also started a probiotic (boulardii), so perhaps that is why I am doing so much better. Anyhow, my colleauge is a bee-keeper and he gave me some pollen because he said it has helped an old man that was dealing with IBS-D for months. If any of you have tried using this, please let me know your results. The information on the web about bee pollen is positive but not definitive.Cheers!


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Rob this sounds so interesting...and since the local health food store here sells bee pollen I'm definately going to check into this. It would be so nice to use something that is all natural instead of using synthetic drugs, because they have too many un wanted side effects. Take care, and Rob do keep us posted on your findings. Have a great day. : )


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Rob:Could you tell us how much bee pollen you take and how many times a day and the same with the probiotics. I would do anything to stop the 4 different drugs I have to take to be able to leave the house.Thanx


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I am happy to help. I have stopped taking Immodium and this other medicine called Smecta (which is an intestinal "bandage," something the doctors gave me here in Romania--I am here until June), and while I have loose stools--they only come once or twice a day, and I don't have cramps or anything.The Bee Pollen I take two to three times a day on an empty stomach--about a 1/2 hour before I eat. I use about a rounded teaspoon. It tastes like grape nuts (the cereal). My friend here in Romania keeps bees so it is 100% natural. Be careful what you buy in the US because sometimes it is exposed to heat (for purification purposes) and I have heard that the heat destroys it.The probiotic (if that is what it is) I take twice daily. It contains something called Lyophilized Saccharomyces boulardii and there is 282.5 mg in each dose.I hope that these continue to help me. They seem to have made a remarkable influence in the last week and a half. By the way, I do eat a yogurt that contains Bifidus Essenis every day (another probiotic). But I eat plain yogurt, without sugar or fruit. It is an aquired taste but I love it now. Cheers!Robert


----------

